# Just a quick+easy question to pest control workers and/or owners...pls read.....



## jkls (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a, probably, easy, maybe stupid question to ask about the process of pest control. But I rather ask a stupid question than have a family member possibly be taken advantage of. So please bare with me.
My mom uses a well known pest control co. in SOCAL that spays her exterior of her home once a month. Every time they come they hook the garden hose up to the LARGE semi-clear tank (just about half the size of the bed) on the back of the truck (a ford ranger) and turn on the hose for roughly 10 minutes. I informed her, as it didn't seem right that they are filling a tank that is to be used, obviously, for multiple homes. 
She finally called and asked if that was proper procedure, instead of stating that is was, flat out, not, right. The customer service person said it was, but that they are suposed to rotate through customers as to not put the cost all on one household. 
She (my mom) also took a long time to, finally, even ask, untill we started seeing alot of insects inside and outside the house (ie spiders ants a stray waterbug/roach every once in awhile as well as others)
This was abit odd even for her medium to large home with a 3/4 acre lot.We have never had a real noticable influx over several decades not to mention the regular spraying for pests on a monthly basis for as many years.
My thinking was it would be very easy for a dishonest employee to offload his/her peticides for personal use and/or sidejobs and replace with water.
Who would really know?
So I guess my question is, is the mixing of water with the pesticides a legitimate practice? And if it is, what are your thoughts on the filling of the tank at a customers residents upposed to at the business? 
As I said, it may be a stupid question, but I rather ask than my mom getting taken for a ride on a monthly basis.
Thank you if you read thru all this. And if you have any input, I would be very thankful. Thanks again. And have a good day.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Pest control companies and their practicies are governed by the individual states. Here in Pa. it is the Pa. Dept. of Agriculture. Find out who governs pest control in your state and call them. Meanwhile, get an invoice and anything that has identifying numbers on the truck, the pest control operators license number, etc for when you call.

In ten minute he isn’t getting a lot of water; maybe just enough for your mom’s house. I sometimes use a customers water as circumstances virtually require it but I don’t make a habit of it. At my house it takes about 20-25 minutes to fill 100 gal tank and we have strong water pressure. 

That said, there are required procedures to follow when filling a pesticide tank such as required check valve on hose end or a method to insure an air gap so as to prevent back-siphoning. 

If you can’t find a real invoice or paperwork, then possibly he is “moonlighting” with the company truck and material. Not good as it makes the insurance coverage rather foggy. It is good that you are pursuing this. Our industry doesn’t want a bad image or to protect bad operators.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

My son works for a large well known pest control company. They fill trucks only at the shop. Never at a customers home. There are several reasons why this should never be done.


----------

